# Powderkeg GB recipe



## Vanders (22/12/14)

Hi all,

Been reading through all the GB topics and keep coming across the Powderkeg brew but it seems to have gone missing from the recipe DB section.

Would anyone have a copy of the Powderkeg recipe they could share?


----------



## kelbygreen (22/12/14)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/972-powderkeg-gb/

This one?
Its under specialty section.


----------



## Vanders (22/12/14)

kelbygreen said:


> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/972-powderkeg-gb/
> 
> This one?
> Its under specialty section.
> ...


----------



## kelbygreen (22/12/14)

no worries I was just looking at it last night, So I knew it was still there


----------

